# Phosphorus supplement using Pot. Phosphate



## Louis (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi there,

I was wondering if it was safe to satifsy my phosphorus needs by using Potassium Phosphate 3 mmol/mL in liquid form. If so, what would be the recommended Dosage?

Thank you

Louis


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
Why take a risk with some unknown product when you can order a lifetime supply of a guaranteed PO4 source for just few dollars? 

Edward


----------



## Louis (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi edward,

Reason being is that I can get these from my work for free. 

Cheers!

Louis


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

This potassium phosphate solution has 284 ppm of phosphate. Not sure how it's "unknown" ?? 

1 mL added to 283 mL of water raises phosphate by 1 ppm.

1 mL added to 2839 mL of water raises phosphate by .1 ppm.

There's 3785.412 mL in 1 gallon.

Example:

Raise 40 gallons by .1 ppm:

40 * 3785.412 = 151416.48 mL / 2839 = *53 mL*


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

I need a refresher in stoichiometry (the math that gave salt his info) 
/me grabs his college chem 101 book and blows off the dust


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Are you talking about Potassium Phosphate Monobasic (KH2PO4), Potassium Phosphate Phosphate Dibasic Anhydrous (K2HPO4), or Tribasic Potassium Phospate (K3PO4)?

The ratio of Phosphate is, of course, different in each of these.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

None. She's talking about a predissolved potassium phosphate solution that has 3 mmol/mL of Phosphorous.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

But of course........ Still it would be interesting to know what else is coming along for the ride.


----------

